# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  بهترین جهش رتبه ای که تاحالا دیدین؟

## sea

طی چندسال؟

----------


## Violett

چهارده یا هفده هزار(مطمئن نیستم) به ۳۱۴. طی یک سال.

----------


## _Joseph_

*علی ناظمی : 
از 108432 تا 1175 

*
*
یه نفر هست تو اینستا اسمش پاپیلونه از 79000 رتبه ش رو رسوند به 600 

رضا امیر یه نفر رو تو پیجش معرفی کرد اسمش آرش افراز بود همکلاسی رضا امیر رتبه ش رو از 4 رقمی آورده بود دو رقمی در یکسال پشت کنکوری و پزشکی تهران قبول شده بود  و الان در دانشگاه هاروارد و mit استاد دانشگاه هستن در زمینه مغز و اعصاب
پیشنهاد میکنم ویسش رو ببینید باهاشم لایو گذاشت رضا امیر تو اینستا موجوده 
*

----------


## sea

> *علی ناظمی : 
> از 108432 تا 1175 
> 
> *
> *
> یه نفر هست تو اینستا اسمش پاپیلونه از 79000 رتبه ش رو رسوند به 600 
> 
> رضا امیر یه نفر رو تو پیجش معرفی کرد اسمش آرش افراز بود همکلاسی رضا امیر رتبه ش رو از 4 رقمی آورده بود دو رقمی در یکسال پشت کنکوری و پزشکی تهران قبول شده بود  و الان در دانشگاه هاروارد و mit استاد دانشگاه هستن در زمینه مغز و اعصاب
> پیشنهاد میکنم ویسش رو ببینید باهاشم لایو گذاشت رضا امیر تو اینستا موجوده 
> *


مصاحبه علی ناظمی رو خوندم منتها به نظرم یاخیلی خاص هستن یا هم سال اول دلیل رتبشون نداشتن علم نبوده و علت دیگه ای داشته!!چجوری ممکنه تویه سال از این رتبه برسه به ۳۵۰۰ منطقه!!

----------


## _Joseph_

> مصاحبه علی ناظمی رو خوندم منتها به نظرم یاخیلی خاص هستن یا هم سال اول دلیل رتبشون نداشتن علم نبوده و علت دیگه ای داشته!!چجوری ممکنه تویه سال از این رتبه برسه به ۳۵۰۰ منطقه!!


*چه بگویم*  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## sea

تاپیک۱۹ تا مهمان داره
کاربرم فقط خودم
 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Gladiolus

یه دختری بود تو اینستا 
از ۲۸۹۰۰ به ۱۰۰۰
طی یک سال
منطقه ۳

----------


## samanrez

خودم از 13500 یه ساله به 3400 البته کار شاقی نکردم در مقابل خیلیای دیگه

----------


## _Joseph_

یکی هم بود از 7000 رسیده بود به 125 و پزشکی شیراز

----------


## sea

> خودم از 13500 یه ساله به 3400 البته کار شاقی نکردم در مقابل خیلیای دیگه


خیلی خوب پیشرفت کردین تبریک میگم

----------


## zahra.km

میلاد صالحی

سال اول 90هزار و خرده ای

سال دوم 11 هزار و خرده ای 

سال سوم رتبه ی 7 و دانشجوی دندان پزشکی دانشگاه تهران

قبولی 99 هست. تو کانونم اسم و کارنامه هاش هست :Yahoo (94):

----------


## sea

> میلاد صالحی
> 
> سال اول 90هزار و خرده ای
> 
> سال دوم 11 هزار و خرده ای 
> 
> سال سوم رتبه ی 7 و دانشجوی دندان پزشکی دانشگاه تهران
> 
> قبولی 99 هست. تو کانونم اسم و کارنامه هاش هست


واقعا تحسین برانگیز ه
عجیبه برام چرا کانون باهاش مصاحبه نکرده

شما رتبه ههای سالهای گذشتشون رو از کی شنیدین؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> واقعا تحسین برانگیز ه
> عجیبه برام چرا کانون باهاش مصاحبه نکرده
> 
> شما رتبه ههای سالهای گذشتشون رو از کی شنیدین؟


*با یدونه پیج اینستاگرامی مصاحبه کرده بصورت لایو و خودش گفته
توی اینستا هم پیج مشاوره ای داره*

----------


## zahra.km

> *بنظرتون کسی که دوسال پشت سر هم رتبه بالای 100 هزار منطقه 3 میاره بهتر نیس جم کنه بره ؟ 
> چرا بمونه و دوباره همون آش و کاسه ... 
> اینقد تغییر ک غیر ممکنه ...*


این نظر وقتی درسته که طرف واقعا خونده باشه و همچین رتبه ای رو به دست اورده باشه.
بعضی وقتا کوتاهی،مشکل روحی و یه سری اشتباهات مانعه.
واسه مثالم همین بالا من همچین مثالی زدم.ایشونم سال اول 90 هزار منطقه سه بودن ولی الان دانشگاه تهران درس میخونن.از نظر شما که 100 هزار با 90 هزار تفاوت چندانی نداره،درسته؟؟

----------


## zahra.km

> واقعا تحسین برانگیز ه
> عجیبه برام چرا کانون باهاش مصاحبه نکرده
> 
> شما رتبه ههای سالهای گذشتشون رو از کی شنیدین؟


خودشون یه مدت کوتاه بعد اعلام نتایج تو اینستا لایو اومدن و توضیح دادن

----------


## scorpion2020

من این مواردو نمیدونم ولی چند نفر بودن تو شهر خودمون که جهش خوبی داشتن بعدا مشخص شد اینا همون سال اولم خوب بودن منتها تو اون ماه های اخر در دام زلف و خط وخال :38:  :34:  یار قرار گرفتن وجمع بندی خوبی نداشتن بعدا که کنکورشون خرابتر شد فهمیدن که بابا من اگه یه شغلی گیر نیارم که همینم بهم نمیدن پس نشستن سال بعد با ارامش درسو مرور کردنو بعد بایه رتبه معقول قبول شدن :33:

----------


## sea

> *بنظرتون کسی که دوسال پشت سر هم رتبه بالای 100 هزار منطقه 3 میاره بهتر نیس جم کنه بره ؟ 
> چرا بمونه و دوباره همون آش و کاسه ... 
> اینقد تغییر ک غیر ممکنه ...*


به نظرم وقتی واقعا خونده باشن اونم از راه و روش درستش(کمیت و کیفیت باهم) و نتیجه نگرفته باشن  این حرف درسته

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

همسایمون از ۱۰۶ هزار منطقه به ۴ هزار منطقه .

----------


## mobinax

> *علی ناظمی : 
> از 108432 تا 1175 
> 
> *فایل پیوست 97720
> *
> یه نفر هست تو اینستا اسمش پاپیلونه از 79000 رتبه ش رو رسوند به 600 
> 
> رضا امیر یه نفر رو تو پیجش معرفی کرد اسمش آرش افراز بود همکلاسی رضا امیر رتبه ش رو از 4 رقمی آورده بود دو رقمی در یکسال پشت کنکوری و پزشکی تهران قبول شده بود  و الان در دانشگاه هاروارد و mit استاد دانشگاه هستن در زمینه مغز و اعصاب
> پیشنهاد میکنم ویسش رو ببینید باهاشم لایو گذاشت رضا امیر تو اینستا موجوده 
> *فایل پیوست 97719


ژوزف، آرش افراز از رتبه‌ی ۵ رقمی (١٣ هزار) رسید به ٨٠ و پزشکی تهران قبول شد.

----------


## _Joseph_

> ژوزف، آرش افراز از رتبه‌ی ۵ رقمی (١٣ هزار) رسید به ٨٠ و پزشکی تهران قبول شد.


*5 رقمی؟؟ الله اکبر 
رفتم دوباره دیدم ویس رو آره راست میگی*

----------


## sea

> همسایمون از ۱۰۶ هزار منطقه به ۴ هزار منطقه .


یه سال؟

----------


## mobinax

> *5 رقمی؟؟ الله اکبر 
> رفتم دوباره دیدم ویس رو آره راست میگی*


این بشر خارق‌العاده است. شیمی رو از صفر رسونده بود به ٩۶ درصد :////////

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

> یه سال؟


هوم ، سال اول که از اخر شده بود اول ، سال دوم ۱۰۶ دقیق نمیدونم یا ۱۱۶ شد ، سال سوم دگ چیزی واس از دست دادن نداشت گرفت قفلی خوند ینی تو کتابخونه من یادمه دانش اموز بودم اونموقع یسال میمومدو میرفت بعد بچه های کتابخونه هنو نمیشناختنش  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## _Joseph_

> این بشر خارق‌العاده است. شیمی رو از صفر رسونده بود به ٩۶ درصد :////////


*توی لایوهاش به رضا امیر میگفت؟!*

----------


## mobinax

> *توی لایوهاش به رضا امیر میگفت؟!*


نه خودش حرفی از کنکورش نزده.
خود استاد امیر یه لایوی گذاشتن توی پیج زیستشون و در مورد آرش افراز مفصل صحبت کردن

----------


## sea

گفتم این تاپیک رو به روزسانی کنم شاید مفید باشه و دوستان دیگه ای هم از تجربیاتشون بگن

----------


## سنریتا

توی یک سال  عجیبه نیست
یک سال ۳۶۵ روز داره  
خب چون کنکور هم داره بنظرم کف ساعت مطالعه میشه ۱۰ ساعت(البته که این فرد باید بیشتر هم بخونه)
بنظرم ۳۶۵۰ ساعت تایم کمی نیست 
خیلی از المپیادیا هم یک ساله خودشون رو میرسونن به کنکور رتبه ی بدی هم من تا حالا بینشون ندیدم

----------


## Naznk

علیرضا افشار با یکی مصاحبه کرده بود که از رتبه ۹۷هزار به دندونپزشکی روزانه رسیده بود تو کانالش ویسش هست.

----------


## Mobin.

تو همین انجمن یه دوستی بود bruh . فک کنم از 20 هزارو خورده ای به 3000 اینا رسید . بچه گیمری ام بود . هرجا هس موفق باشه ایشالا

----------


## revenant98

رتبه سال اولم رو نفهمیدم چند شده چون نگاه نکردم ولی همینو بگم فقط یه سوال احتمال ریاضی رو زده بودم(کنکور۹۷)
سال دوم دقیق یادمه 80001 منطقه۳(کنکور۹۸)
سال سوم تغییر نظام دادم و نظام جدید امتحان دادم ۲۳۰۰۰منطقه۳(کنکور۹۹)
سال چهارم ۳۰۵۰منطقه۳(کنکور۱۴۰۰)
الان هم انتخاب رشته کردم و امیدوارم پزشکی یا دندون ازاد مازاد پردیس یه جایی برام بگیره
اگر هم نشد که یه سال دیگه خرجش :Yahoo (99):

----------


## AmirMorningstar

خودم از ۲۹۰۰ شدم ۳۵۸
شماتتم نکنید:/ میدونم خیلی خفن نیست ولی خب توی رتبه های بالاتر ارتقا رتبه سخت تر میشه :Y (707): 

یکی از رفیقامم همون سال واسه کنکور ۹۹ با من پشت موند و اونم رتبش از حدود شیش هفت هزار رسوند به ۲۰۹. اون پزشکی تهران میخونه من دندون تهران.

----------


## sea

> رتبه سال اولم رو نفهمیدم چند شده چون نگاه نکردم ولی همینو بگم فقط یه سوال احتمال ریاضی رو زده بودم(کنکور۹۷)
> سال دوم دقیق یادمه 80001 منطقه۳(کنکور۹۸)
> سال سوم تغییر نظام دادم و نظام جدید امتحان دادم ۲۳۰۰۰منطقه۳(کنکور۹۹)
> سال چهارم ۳۰۵۰منطقه۳(کنکور۱۴۰۰)
> الان هم انتخاب رشته کردم و امیدوارم پزشکی یا دندون ازاد مازاد پردیس یه جایی برام بگیره
> اگر هم نشد که یه سال دیگه خرجش


واقعا عالی کار کردین انشالله همین امسال رشته دلخواه تون قبول میشین
آفرین به این پشتکار

اگر مایل هستین یکم بیشتر ازاین مسیر بگین
چه تغییراتی انجام دادین و از کی جدی تر خوندینو...؟

رتبه کشوری هاتونم میگین

----------


## revenant98

> واقعا عالی کار کردین انشالله همین امسال رشته دلخواه تون قبول میشین
> آفرین به این پشتکار
> 
> اگر مایل هستین یکم بیشتر ازاین مسیر بگین
> چه تغییراتی انجام دادین و از کی جدی تر خوندینو...؟
> 
> رتبه کشوری هاتونم میگین


ممنون از لطفتون
انشالله نتایج نهایی اعلام بشه درباره مسیر بیشتر میگم،الان یه جورایی تکلیفم معلوم نیست،ولی نتایج اعلام بشه و یه چیزی شدم حتما حتما صحبت میکنم.

راجب رتبه های کشوری:
۹۷ که گفتم اصن نگا نکردم
۹۸کارنامه شو دارم:رتبه کشوری ۲۱۲۰۰۰هست
۹۹هم کارنامه شو دارم:۷۲۰۰۰هست
امسال هم:۱۰۵۱۲کشوری
زیرگروه۱(۹۷۷۸کشوری و ۲۸۰۵منطقه)

----------


## sea

> ممنون از لطفتون
> انشالله نتایج نهایی اعلام بشه درباره مسیر بیشتر میگم،الان یه جورایی تکلیفم معلوم نیست،ولی نتایج اعلام بشه و یه چیزی شدم حتما حتما صحبت میکنم.
> 
> راجب رتبه های کشوری:
> ۹۷ که گفتم اصن نگا نکردم
> ۹۸کارنامه شو دارم:رتبه کشوری ۲۱۲۰۰۰هست
> ۹۹هم کارنامه شو دارم:۷۲۰۰۰هست
> امسال هم:۱۰۵۱۲کشوری
> زیرگروه۱(۹۷۷۸کشوری و ۲۸۰۵منطقه)


منتظر تاپیکتون هستم
راستی یه سوال برای سال 99 کامل خونده بودین ؟

----------


## revenant98

> منتظر تاپیکتون هستم
> راستی یه سوال برای سال 99 کامل خونده بودین ؟


بله 
یه جورایی سال۹۹ اموزشی ترین سال بین این ۴سال بود
کامل درس به درس از صفر به یه سطحی رسیدم

----------


## ARONDEMO

> طی چندسال؟


از صد هزار خورده ای به ۱۱۰۰ منطقه دو..یه رفیقم داشتم غیرمجاز بود....هیچی نخونده بود فقط ول میگشت تو کوچه و خیابون گیم نت اینا میرفت....یکسال نشست خونه همه اینارو گذاشت کنار شد ۹۹۰....خیلی از اینجور آدما رو داریم...ولی به اراده و پشتکار آدمی بستگی داره.

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ARONDEMO


از صد هزار خورده ای به ۱۱۰۰ منطقه دو..یه رفیقم داشتم غیرمجاز بود....هیچی نخونده بود فقط ول میگشت تو کوچه و خیابون گیم نت اینا میرفت....یکسال نشست خونه همه اینارو گذاشت کنار شد ۹۹۰....خیلی از اینجور آدما رو داریم...ولی به اراده و پشتکار آدمی بستگی داره.


این رفیقت کلا یه آدم دیگه شده بوده ....
دمش گرم_

----------


## ARONDEMO

> _
> 
> این رفیقت کلا یه آدم دیگه شده بوده ....
> دمش گرم_


دقیقا...هم محله ای بودیم خیلیا رک و پوست کنده بهش میگفتن نمیتونی برادر تو با این رتبت اعتبار کنکور بردی زیر سوال برو دنبال کار دیگه تو برای زیر هزار شدن حداقل به 3 سال وقت نیاز داری....منم بهش رو در رو میگفتم میتونی داداش....برو جلو...ولی ته دلم و تو خلوت خودم میگفتم امکان نداره چنین آدمی که شب و روزش با گیمو و کالافو و پی اسو و...پر شده بیاد سال بعد زیر هزار بشه یعنی تغییر کردنشو غیر ممکن میدیدم ولی نیمخواستم حداقل من ناراحتش کنم...ولی شد دیگه به معنای واقعی کلمه تغییر کرد...هممونم انگشت به دهن موندیم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط ARONDEMO


دقیقا...هم محله ای بودیم خیلیا رک و پوست کنده بهش میگفتن نمیتونی برادر تو با این رتبت اعتبار کنکور بردی زیر سوال برو دنبال کار دیگه تو برای زیر هزار شدن حداقل به 3 سال وقت نیاز داری....منم بهش رو در رو میگفتم میتونی داداش....برو جلو...ولی ته دلم و تو خلوت خودم میگفتم امکان نداره چنین آدمی که شب و روزش با گیمو و کالافو و پی اسو و...پر شده بیاد سال بعد زیر هزار بشه یعنی تغییر کردنشو غیر ممکن میدیدم ولی نیمخواستم حداقل من ناراحتش کنم...ولی شد دیگه به معنای واقعی کلمه تغییر کرد...هممونم انگشت به دهن موندیم



​چیت زده ..._

----------


## sea

> دقیقا...هم محله ای بودیم خیلیا رک و پوست کنده بهش میگفتن نمیتونی برادر تو با این رتبت اعتبار کنکور بردی زیر سوال برو دنبال کار دیگه تو برای زیر هزار شدن حداقل به 3 سال وقت نیاز داری....منم بهش رو در رو میگفتم میتونی داداش....برو جلو...ولی ته دلم و تو خلوت خودم میگفتم امکان نداره چنین آدمی که شب و روزش با گیمو و کالافو و پی اسو و...پر شده بیاد سال بعد زیر هزار بشه یعنی تغییر کردنشو غیر ممکن میدیدم ولی نیمخواستم حداقل من ناراحتش کنم...ولی شد دیگه به معنای واقعی کلمه تغییر کرد...هممونم انگشت به دهن موندیم


احیانا تو کار تقلب و ....نبودن که!؟؟

----------


## ARONDEMO

> احیانا تو کار تقلب و ....نبودن که!؟؟


تو کنکور؟؟! :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): !نه باو مگه هرکی ازرتبه ی بد برسه زیر هزار تقلب کرده...یکسال تلاش  کرد..شدیدم تلاش کرد نسبت به سال قبلش...زرنگ بود ولی نمیخوند سال بعدش خوند یکسال خیلی کم بیرون اینا میومد من زیاد نمیتونم توضیح بدم...فقط مایی که میگفتیم نمیشه  بهش...اسیر محدودیت ذهنی خودمون بودیم..همین

----------


## MMdibi

رتبه ۱۱ کنکور ۱۳۹۹
از ۴۵۰۰ شده ۱۱, جدا خوبه.تا جاییم که شنیدم از دی شروع کرده ،البته کنکور ۲ ماه تعویق خورد و محاسبات اش هم خیلی قوی بوده.

----------


## sea

> رتبه ۱۱ کنکور ۱۳۹۹
> از ۴۵۰۰ شده ۱۱, جدا خوبه.تا جاییم که شنیدم از دی شروع کرده ،البته کنکور ۲ ماه تعویق خورد و محاسبات اش هم خیلی قوی بوده.


تجربی دیگه؟

----------


## seyed..yousefi

> رتبه ۱۱ کنکور ۱۳۹۹
> از ۴۵۰۰ شده ۱۱, جدا خوبه.تا جاییم که شنیدم از دی شروع کرده ،البته کنکور ۲ ماه تعویق خورد و محاسبات اش هم خیلی قوی بوده.


مطمئنی؟؟؟منطقه چند؟؟؟

آخه ما تو مدرسمون کنکور نود و نه یه نفر داشتیم که سهمیه 5 درصد شد یازده(کشوری نود و خورده ای شده بود فک کنم که با سهمیه اومد یازده دقیق یادم نیس)اونم سال اول قبول شد :Yahoo (35):

----------


## MMdibi

> مطمئنی؟؟؟منطقه چند؟؟؟
> 
> آخه ما تو مدرسمون کنکور نود و نه یه نفر داشتیم که سهمیه 5 درصد شد یازده(کشوری نود و خورده ای شده بود فک کنم که با سهمیه اومد یازده دقیق یادم نیس)اونم سال اول قبول شد


نه دانشجو بود رشته آزمایشگاه فکر کنم،کشوری فکر کنم شد ۱۳, منطقه شد ۱۱ ، علی شیدایی.
ول کن حالا اینارو ،مهم نیته :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MMdibi

> تجربی دیگه؟


اره تجربی. میومد کتابخونه ما،از ۱۰ شروع کرد قبل عید رسوند به ۱۴. فکر کن از قبل عید تا اخر مرداد روزی ۱۴ رو خوند

----------


## seyed..yousefi

> نه دانشجو بود رشته آزمایشگاه فکر کنم،کشوری فکر کنم شد ۱۳, منطقه شد ۱۱ ، علی شیدایی.
> ول کن حالا اینارو ،مهم نیته


آها :Yahoo (76): 

نه بابا قصدم بد نبود،دقیقا مهم نیته :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (4): 

این آشنای ما یازده کشوری بود من اشتب گرفتم :Yahoo (68):

----------


## sea

> اره تجربی. میومد کتابخونه ما،از ۱۰ شروع کرد قبل عید رسوند به ۱۴. فکر کن از قبل عید تا اخر مرداد روزی ۱۴ رو خوند


 :Yahoo (16): :yahoo (16)ایول بهش

----------


## sea

سلام من هر وقت به انجمن سر میزنم این تاپیک به روز رسانی میکنم شاید تجربیاتش برای بقیه مفید باشه

----------


## -ftme

از خودم بگم؟
۱۲۰۰۰ بودم..
۷۰۰۰شدم...

۳ماهِ آخر رو خوندم فقط^^

----------


## sea

> از خودم بگم؟
> ۱۲۰۰۰ بودم..
> ۷۰۰۰شدم...
> 
> ۳ماهِ آخر رو خوندم فقط^^


با توجه به زمان ی که خوندیم خیلی خوب شده

----------


## -ftme

> با توجه به زمان ی که خوندیم خیلی خوب شده


اره خودم باورم نمیشد ۷۰۰۰ بشم
من پارسال با رتبم، دانشگاه رزرو کرده بودم ک اگه امسال بد شدم تا حدی رتبه‌ی پارسالم رو حفظ کرده باشم..
و داشتم آماده میکردم خودم رو.. ک همین رزرو رو ادامه بدم و انصراف ندم.. ک یهو سوپرایز.. ۵۰۰۰تا پیشرفت داشتم..

----------


## DrDark13

بهترین جهش رتبه ای که دیدم،همکلاسیم بود که سطح علمیش معادل 79876500000 
بود، ولی امسال به لطف تقلب  1200 اورد...
پ ن: الان یه عده میگن شاید تلاش و زحمت خودش بوده . تقلب و اینا اصلا غیر ممکنه و ...  خطاب به همون دوستان:  هه

----------


## Math97

جهش رتبه از نظر عددی کم بود ولی شجاعت زیادی می خواست و البته پیشرفت رتبه هم توی اون محدوده رتبه ای که بدست آورده بود کار آسونی نبود!
رضوان بهمنی حدود 400 به 100 ریاضی

----------


## MAhUR_1400

میشناسم یکی ترازش خیلی افتضاح بود .شروع کرد به خوندن رتبش شد 200
یکی رو هم میشناسم خواهرش تو اون سال کنکور فوت کرد .خوانوادش داغون شدن.برای اینکه خوانوادشو از این حال خراب در بیاره .شروع میکنه به خوندن زیر هزار میشه ،اما نمی دونم چند
یکی دیگه هم میشناسم این پدرش سال کنکور فوت کرد .رتبه خوبی نیاورد.موند پشت کنکور.اون سال خوند ،پزشکی اصفهان قبول شد

----------


## sea

> بهترین جهش رتبه ای که دیدم،همکلاسیم بود که سطح علمیش معادل 79876500000 
> بود، ولی امسال به لطف تقلب  1200 اورد...
> پ ن: الان یه عده میگن شاید تلاش و زحمت خودش بوده . تقلب و اینا اصلا غیر ممکنه و ...  خطاب به همون دوستان:  هه


خیلییییییی حق خوری میکنن

----------

